# My New Parker



## apple320 (Jan 27, 2010)

I had got this Parker from Sean a little bit ago and I was not to happy with the imprint on the body so I made myself a new body.  
Loving green here it is.

















Chris


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job there.  I always love a good custom job!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 27, 2010)

I do like that acrylic!  Where'd you get it?  I did like the extra gold trim though, too bad that couldn't stay.


----------

